# Asus Ryujin 360 Ersatz schicken lassen?



## Viking30k (13. Juni 2019)

Hallo Habe diese wasserkühlung nun eine Woche lang und finde sie top. Pumpe stört nicht und Lüfter sind leise nur hat das Teil irgendwie ein Problem

Manchmal beim starten und Neustarten des PC werden die Lüfter nicht erkannt start dauert dann länger und es kommt auch ein CPU Fan Error. die Lüfter drehen aber im Windows mit der Software werden die an den CPU Fan angeschlossenen Lüfter dann auch nicht angezeigt

Kabel stecken richtig und nach einem weiteren neustart werden die Lüfter wieder angezeigt.

Ist das ein defekt? Würde mir dann ersatz zukommen lassen


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. Juni 2019)

Wie ist den die Lüfterkurve eingestellt im Bios?
Manchmal braucht ein Lüfter eine bestimmte Drehzahl damit er anläuft.
Die sind PWM gesteuert?


----------



## Patrick_87 (14. Juni 2019)

ich kenne nur meine damalige Corsair Aio. 
Diese hatte 3 Lüfter , die an ein Kabel angesteckt wurden das von der Pumpe kam. Die Pumpe wurde dann auf dem Board an AIO_PUMP angeschlossen, ein weiteres Kabel von der Pumpe ging aufs Board an USB und natürlich eins zu Sata.
Im Bios musste ich dann CPU FAN auf Ignore stellen und dann lief das alles wunderbar. 

Schau doch mal in die Beschreibung , vielleicht muss deine Pumpe ja auch an AIO_PUMP angeschlossen werden.


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Juni 2019)

vermutlich drehen die Lüfter zu langsam und daher meckert der Rechner. Das kann man im BIOS/UEFI umstellen


----------



## Viking30k (14. Juni 2019)

Danke ich schau mal  die ryujin kann man entweder an cpu fan oder aio pump anschließen

Werde mal den aio pump Anschluss versuchen eventuell klappt es da besser


----------



## Schwarzseher (14. Juni 2019)

Die Lüfter kommen eigl. am CPU fan und nur die Pumpe am Pump Anschluss.
Weiß nicht genau ob die sich dort überhaupt regeln lassen.Der wird bestimmt nicht PWM gesteuert sein und volle Pulle laufen dann.
Mit welcher mindest Drehzahl laufen die Lüfter denn?


----------



## Viking30k (14. Juni 2019)

Hi hm gar nicht so einfach also im Bios ist als niedrigster wert 30% Eingestellt.

Habe die Aio jetzt an dem Aio Pump Anschluss am Mainboard bisher dauerte neustarten nicht länger ich kann die Lüfter trotzdem per Software steuern und kann nun auch die Pumpe einzeln Regeln die war vorher nicht einzeln verfügbar 

Bisher läufts


----------



## Viking30k (19. Juni 2019)

Hi musste die aio doch reklamieren da die pumpe doch laut wurde.

Sie klackerte gluckerte und hörte sich manchmal an wie ein durchrutschender keilriehmen am Auto xd.

Die neue habe ich gestern eingebaut die ist auch auf voll speed leise.

Hätte dazu nur eine Frage läßt man solche pumpen immer auf höchster Stufe laufen oder per kurve je nach Temperatur? Und schadet vollspeed So einer pumpe auf Dauer?


----------



## Schwarzseher (19. Juni 2019)

12 V und gut ist
Die Alphacool Eisbär konnte man auch mit 7 V betreiben um die noch leiser zu bekommen.
Ich bin aber erstmal geheilt was AIO Wasserkühlungen angeht,weil mir die Teile viel zu anfällig sind (Pumpen).Musste meine auch sschon nach nur 1 Woche zurückschicken
Da lob ich mir doch die gute alte Luftkühlung die jetzt genauso gut kühlt unter Prime und fast noch leiser ist.Jetzt wieder ein Be-Quiet Dark Rock.


----------



## Viking30k (19. Juni 2019)

Ja wenn die auch wieder spinnt gehe ich auch wieder auf luftkühler wobei ich den Platz den man mit einer aio hat schon toll finde. Habe letztens einen pc mit macho 2 kühler zusammen gebaut. Musste fast den kühler noch mal abbauen um nur einn Lüfter am Mainboard anschließen zu können.

Oder ich nehme meine corsair wieder die läuft schon 3 Jahre 1a


----------



## Schwarzseher (19. Juni 2019)

Ich hab mich für den Be-Quiet Dark Rock Slim entschieden (Kühlleistung von 180W TDP)Der überdeckt auch keine Ram Bänke und für meinen Ryzen reicht der locker aus.


----------

